# Suggestion: Breaking down Off Topic



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 29, 2008)

I know im still kinda a noob here so i dont know if this has been brought up before.

Ive noticed that the Off Topic Thread gets alot of threads on a daily basis.

What about breaking down the Off Topic in to different categories?

I know this is a large board to begin with and has alot of awesome people.  Im enjoyng my time here and really getting a spark ive been missing.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 29, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> I know im still kinda a noob here so i dont know if this has been brought up before.
> 
> Ive noticed that the Off Topic Thread gets alot of threads on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm, we almost need a different category to begin discussing this.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 29, 2008)

A games one would clean that forum up for sure.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 29, 2008)

good one pac

In cruising a few pages of the off topic threads this is what I came up with

Jokes & Games
Music, Movies, Media & etc.
Family, Travel, Vacation (or something like that)
Misc


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 29, 2008)

You could alway use the SEARCH option........


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Aug 29, 2008)

I do but after not being on for a few days sometimes you want to get to some meat, or fish, or veggies before you hit up the jokes.  lol


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 29, 2008)

Now I understand. And this forum is large.
What you need to do is after you olg on and get the HOME page, look to your left. You see where it says Quick Links? Okay. So then below that you'll see Forum Listings. Click on that and every catagory is broken down. Fish, Meat, etc. Then click on the catagory you want and the newest stuff will be the first you see int that particular catagory.
(Or just make it easy on yourself, and don't be away for days, silly. LOL! Just kidding)


----------



## Alix (Aug 29, 2008)

Actually, Off Topic used to be broken down into subfora but it is really much easier to manage this way.


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 2, 2008)

Alix said:


> Actually, Off Topic used to be broken down into subfora but it is really much easier to manage this way.


Everything started going into Misc.    Just kidding, but as big as it is I know Alix is right and it was easier to do this way.

Barbara


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 3, 2008)

If it not broke do not fix it


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 3, 2008)

yes, there are ways to fix things.....anything...........but you know what.......it looks like we've got a lot of traffic in this area but NOT enough to categorize them into separate compartments.........not yet.....at least.....


----------



## GB (Sep 3, 2008)

One of the problems with breaking down the off topic category is that it could be broken down into a million different sections if we wanted to. This is a section for posts that do not fit in any other section.


----------

